# Rumor of new Tivo powerd HD reciever for D*



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

I was talking to a Tivo Share holder who said in the minutes of the last meeting there was talk of new Tivo powerd HD reciever for D* any one have info on this and a launch date maybe I know there are alot of dihard tivo fans who would want to know. would love to read the minutes if anyone has them


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

nothing but a rumor and/or wishful thinking.



> As expected, TiVo reported a net decline in DIRECTV TiVo subscriptions during the period as DIRECTV is no longer deploying new TiVo boxes.
> http://investor.tivo.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=279023


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Do not hang your hat on such rumors. They are just wishful thinking.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If it was at a share holder meeting... wouldn't there be official notes of the meeting... so the share holders that were not in attendance would be able to access those statements ?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

There's a conference call going on right now, but nothing of note yet.

http://investor.tivo.com/eventdetail.cfm?eventid=45965


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If it was at a share holder meeting... wouldn't there be official notes of the meeting... so the share holders that were not in attendance would be able to access those statements ?


that what I thought but not owning tivo stock I don'thave accessto that info but from what he was teling me was that they was talk of a HD tivo that would accept a D* access card launched by the end of 2007 or early 2008


----------



## dms1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If it was at a share holder meeting... wouldn't there be official notes of the meeting... so the share holders that were not in attendance would be able to access those statements ?


I believe there would have to have been a press release issued, otherwise it could be construed as a selective disclosure which is a big no-no with the SEC.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

If it were only so!

Maybe everyone is waiting to bid Rupert a fond bye-bye and welcome John Malone.

Just remember that the NDS Group is also controlled by Rupert!!!!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

During the conference call they just said their primary source of new subscriber growth will be with COmcast now and Cox in the future. No mention of DirecTV as source of future subscriber growth.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

it would be nice but you know what they say about the snowballs chance...


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Maybe it was just a mis-construed reference to the new software that was hinted about - to enable remote booking, etc.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nope - not what I thought at all - apparently someone did make a comment along those lines:

This was posted over at TivoLovers:



> There is some hope that relations with DirecTV might continue to improve, possibly bringing TiVo back as their DVR vendor. A settlement with EchoStar could conceivably extend as far as TiVo becoming the DVR provider for Dish Network, but I think it is more likely that EchoStar would simply license the patents.


http://www.tivolovers.com/2007/11/29/tivo-announces-results-for-third-quarter-ended-october-31-2007/

The official news release doesn't have anything like that of course.

http://investor.tivo.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=279023


----------



## OneOfOne (Sep 19, 2006)

I think that any topic like this should just be removed. if its not going to be posted with definitive substantiation then its just a waste.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

OneOfOne said:


> I think that any topic like this should just be removed. if its not going to be posted with definitive substantiation then its just a waste.


This is exactly the place this topic should be. If one person hears a possible rumor, they can try to confirm it or rule it out before it gets too out of hand. The OP even titled the thread as a Rumor.

Just my $.02.

- Merg


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

The first provider to offer a HD TIVO gets my dollars, whether it be D*,E*, cable, my c-band dish, or somebody new. For me there is NO substitute. 

I got a chance to check out a Moxie box on charter cable recently...wow. I just THOUGHT my HR20 was bad....an awful lot of folks are willing to pay Charter for THAT? Wow.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

stogie5150 said:



> The first provider to offer a HD TIVO gets my dollars, whether it be D*,E*, cable, my c-band dish, or somebody new. For me there is NO substitute.
> 
> I got a chance to check out a Moxie box on charter cable recently...wow. I just THOUGHT my HR20 was bad....an awful lot of folks are willing to pay Charter for THAT? Wow.


Does you cable co not offer Cable Cards? There's already two different models of CC Tivo's you could go with today.


----------



## philslc (Dec 2, 2006)

stogie5150 said:


> The first provider to offer a HD TIVO gets my dollars, whether it be D*,E*, cable, my c-band dish, or somebody new. For me there is NO substitute.


Comcast or Cox digital cable with a series 3 HD Tivo should work for you and give you VOD and OTA. There is a cheaper cable HD Tivo if you don't need OTA.


----------

